# Next Crude Oil Tipping point



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Back on May 29, 2008 I told you to look for a certain price for crude oil next year.

"I have it on good authority that crude oil prices will be "down" to $90 next year. There, I've stuck my neck out." 

Now it's your chance to guess where you think it will perhaps go this year.  One of these numbers is a 'magic' tip-over point that will cause a certain drop.  See if the preponderance of guesses can find it!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Well when Israel attacks Iran it will go up, up, up.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point



I'm with you Tex. And I'm going to take credit for the falling crude prices because I leased my land a few months ago for exploration driling. Of course the price is going to drop. Any of you want a good tip on some heavy duty stock?

And I hope I understood your point. If it drops below $110-$113 it will continue down to $90 before it stabilizes. JMHO

Check my gas war post.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

I sure hope you are right, 90.00 a barrel OK with me, what would that equate to per gallon?


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Personnally I hope it stays high until Congress votes to Drill offshore.  If you take the pressure off Congress they will punt.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

very true DL but with gas coming down it helps us all :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

well as of now they are looking into the russia invasion thingy ,, so they say .. it near a mojor pipe line for the european countrys ,, and wait and see if it don't go up again ,, but JMO 
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Not only that Rod and DL. Just mention the word Hurricane and it will go up!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Hey all, I want my cake and eat it too.  If the dummies in Congress vote for Drilling the price will come down.  I just hope it stays high enough for the next 3 months to get Congress to act.  Then it would nice if it came down, down, down.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Drill,drill,drill I want lower gas price so I can travel more :laugh:  :laugh: . I told my wife that I wanted to drill, she told me call my congressman    :clown: . so I did , I was told he was out on recess  , dang no luck at all.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

If Obama gets into office it will go to 150 or higher.  We had a survival economy until democrats got the senate a couple of years ago and we have not been worth crap since.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Amen Lee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OR EVEN worst he will give everything to the terrist in order to please them and we all will suffer a great deal


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Well today I bought gas for $3.45. not in Ga but AL. I had  to fill the truck up plus 2-5 gal can and bring home and put in the wife car as it setting passed e. total cost $97.00. O-well life is still good :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Hollis did you ever think you would see the day when 3.45  would be a bargin   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

well it looks like Rv is going to be fun again. I hope Tex perdiction come true. He stated it would down to $90.00 a barrel by fall ,sure hope so.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point



Whoa down there, hoss!  I made no such prediction ...  :clown:

Don't forget to vote in the poll at the top of the page.
Some day soon you can look back and say you are a very good prognosticator!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

OK I STAND CORRECT--- THAT $90.00 by next year


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Hope your right TC, Retiring soon and plan on meeting up with some of you jokers!!    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

I surely hope we get lower gas/diesel, it will allow a lot of us to get out more. we are planing on going to GTS open house this coming April if possible Shadow try to come. I have heard it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Just might happen. February will be my last month of employment. Hit the open house on the way north and the Oct. rally on the way back. Have a plan. Just got to Get-R-Done


----------



## RvRover (Aug 16, 2008)

RE: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

I agree with you and I'll take it a step further. I think oil will continue down to around seventy dollars a barrel within the next year. Changes are coming and if the democrats win office this year I'm thinking that businesses are going to be crying foul because of price regulations and new taxes.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

If democrats win office, hold on to your *%#.  Oil will go sky high ($150/barrel) because there won't be any exploring/drilling allowed in the US.  The mean greenies will say NO to everything.  No drilling, no nukes, no oil to gas, no oil shale.  The environmentalists and PETA will stop wind mills also.  In case you haven't heard the wind mills kill poor little birds and look bad.  They especially look bad in the Atlantic Ocean off shore from the RICH Democrats living in Martha's Vineyard.   :dead:


----------



## ironart (Oct 22, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Well Well....I just looked and oil is down to $71.00

What's next...?????


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

iron art that before the election .I do believe that DL may be on to something if obama get the white house. BUT THERE AGAIN IT'S A STOLEN ELECTION ANYWAY WITH ALL THE VOTER FRAUD GOING ON.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 22, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

If Obama gets in everyone will be fulltiming in a RV because he will raise taxes so high nobody will be able afford a house.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 22, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

Between the Dems and OPEC it won't stay there long !!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 23, 2008)

Re: Next Crude Oil Tipping point

It will go up again as soon as everyone understands we aren't going to drill anywhere in the US or explore for natural gas or convert coal to gas or build nuclear plants or get oil out of the western shale and put windfall taxes on the oil companies that they will in turn just raise the price of gas to pay the taxes.  WOW what a run on sentence.  Hey can I vote again.   :bleh:


----------

